# Immigrant working outside Canada



## PaulJS (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi there,

Some of you may be able to help with these queries.

I'm currently trying to find out if it is possible to emigrate from the UK to Canada despite the fact that I won't be working there. I work in Saudi on a 2 on / 1 off basis so I would be out of the country for at least 8 months every year. 
Would I be eligible for tax in Canada and if so how would it be assessed on overseas earnings? If not how would my childrens' schooling, family health-care, etc. be funded. Would I be allowed to buy a house in Canada?

I realise that this might be a little bit of a specialised subject, but any advice will be appreciated.


----------

